# aufstehn...abrocken



## Haribo025  (21. September 2010)

Can´t touch this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....bääm


----------



## Jasyra1980 (21. September 2010)

MC Hammer schon asbach uralt aber was willst du uns damit sagen? 

Zu abrocken höre ich lieber andere sachen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2010)

Wenn du das noch etwas ausformulierst, passt das bestimmt in einen Blogeintrag.


----------

